# Does your Dog like meat....



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

Meat or cheese better?

I tested mine. Steak and cheese both on the floor.

Cheese wins every time over meat. I was kinda surprised .


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

don't know what it means but meat would win with Jake.cheese vs fish cheese would win.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Gender may matter in that question. We had lo main a few nights ago, gave Morgan a bunch of the broccoli (it doesn't reheat well) and a bit of the chicken. She ate her veg first. Otto scarfed his chicken and left his veggies. Never tried the meat or cheese test but I think it would be meat.


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

What a good girl Morgan eating your veggies 1st...you would have done well @ my house where my mom was ALWAYS telling me to eat my veggies 1st & I was ALWAYS trying to sneak them to the dog or guinea pig.








Mine would scarf the meat 1st, cheese a close 2nd & probably try to get it in the same bite if they could!

Fish is a toss up eaten fast only if someone else looks interested in it otherwise they will try to rub/roll on it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: CKMeat or cheese better? I tested mine. Steak and cheese both on the floor. Cheese wins every time over meat. I was kinda surprised .



Mine would first go for ... whichever was closer.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Probably the meat....Now I want to try it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dunno, but whatever I put in with the kibble gets scarfed up first. It amazes me how quickly they inhale the hard boiled egg.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Probably meat. But I am not there to try it out!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog would eat both.



> Originally Posted By: CKMeat or cheese better?
> 
> I tested mine. Steak and cheese both on the floor.
> 
> Cheese wins every time over meat. I was kinda surprised .


----------



## GSDKaty (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats funny. I thought I was the only one that gave my dog some cheese. She loves it. Never tested what she would eat first but I am going to try.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Aside from concrete, rocks and bricks... they inhale anything at the speed of light... Specially Ms.Molly. Sheesh. Paper towels, for Pete's sakes! Who eats and drools over a freaking paper towel that fell on the floor????? Molly does... Yummo!!

Ana


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

One of my dogs prefers meat over anything else...my other dog will eat alfalfa sprouts, tomatoes and broccoli along with anything else that isn't nailed down, so her preferences wouldn't be accurate. Whatever is closest to her mouth at the time is her preference, lol!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> Mine would first go for ... whichever was closer.


Same with Ivy


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax would go for whatever one Sierra was closest to, swing around and chase Baron away just in time to snag the other. She's not one to share her toys.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

**Going to test... **

In the meat vs. cheese debate.... meat wins.


----------



## robpethers (Dec 20, 2009)

MEAT! MEAT! MEAT! if its raw! And they prefer venison over anything, doesnt matter if its venison fat or pure red it goes first!

Money saving tip! I buy my chicken that is for my family with the skin on, its much cheaper and the skin is easily removed for a great healthy snack for the pak!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Most of them would probably go for the cheese first. But we feed a raw diet, so they get meat of all kinds twice a day, every day. So cheese has much more allure being an extra special "people food" tread and novelty.









One of our dogs, Nara, is a major cheesehound and always has been. She'll do back flips for anything cheesy.. and has even stolen boxes of CheeseIts out of the pantry.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CKCheese wins every time over meat.


Although I never tested it, Sean loves his cheese, it's probably his favorite treat handsdown, or should I say pawsdown?


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Ham.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

raw everything!
Deer, pork,beef,liver,hearts,chicken
& he loves veggies!
Sweet potatoes, lettuce,green beens,broccoli,carrots etc


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

My dogs eat ANYTHING but green veggies ... and the small child follows suit LOL


----------

